# Disposofobia,  ovvero accumulatori seriali



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2015)

Non il programma su sky, ma la mia genitrice.
Visto che sono in un letto di dolore e sono giorni che di nuovo (che palle) penso a lei ma soprattutto a mio fratello...Ho trovato un numero della ASL di Milano che si occupa di questi casi in maniera specifica.
Lei vive in un altra regione ma immagino che loro abbiano altri numeri dove io posso chiamare.
Non so bene cosa voglio fare.
Intanto chiedo informazioni.  
Seguo da sempre i "progressi" della psichiatria su questa malattia che é venuta  a galla da un tempo relativamente breve, prima infatti la curavano senza troppa fortuna come un disturbo dell' ansia e della depressione, ma oggi c é un approccio multi funzionale che sembra dare ottimi risultati.
Pensavo prima che sono...sono...sei anni che non sento i due, magari lei é guarita.
Si certo. E io ho la sesta di tette.
Comunque.
A parte il vomito e il disgusto che mi assale al pensiero di dover rivedere quella donna (eventualmente) ma é come se questo cazzo di cerchio si debba chiudere.
In qualche modo.
Incredibilmente una delle mie paure é che lei sta per avere quasi 70 anni e mi chiedo come sará cambiata.
Ho "paura" di rivederla. Di trovarmi davanti una vecchia sempre piú stronza e malata a cui ancora daró il potere di farmi male.
Ma é un problema che non si risolve.
Lei morirá prima o poi e il problema non finirá con il suo cadavere, perché ci sará mio fratello...identico a lei e assolutamente incapace di vivere da solo.
Ed é lui il mio vero tallone di Achille.
Vabbé.  Chiamo nel pomeriggio.
E sentiamo che mi dicono.
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------

